# Financial Planning



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

~Financial Planning~​

Dan was a single guy living at home with his father and working in the family business. When he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his sickly father died, he decided he needed a wife with which to share his fortune.​
One evening at an investment meeting he spotted the most beautiful woman he had ever seen. Her natural beauty took his breath away. "I may look like just an ordinary man," he said to her, "but in just a few years, my father will die, and I'll inherit $200 million."​
Impressed, the woman obtained his business card and three days later, she became his stepmother.​

Women are so much better at financial planning than men. :dollar:​


----------

